# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  epiduralna -dilema

## dubravka

Prvi porod mi je završio carskim. Da li možda netko zna da li kod drugog poroda koji će biti najvjerojatnije vaginalnim putem mogu tražiti (naravno i dobiti) epiduralnu anesteziju. Negdje sam pročitala da se ne daje kod žena koje su već rodile carskim rezom. Ne znam koliko je taj stav opravdan i da li netko od vas ima iskustva u svezi toga.

----------


## mara

poznanica  koja je rodila par dana prije mene je isto prvi porod imala carski, a sad je rodila vaginalno. Dobila je epiduralnu ali tek kad je bilo 100 % izvjesno da će porod i završiti vaginalno (neznam koliko je cma bila otvorena) tak da ju ja jedva dočekala.

----------


## Sanja

> poznanica  koja je rodila par dana prije mene je isto prvi porod imala carski, a sad je rodila vaginalno. Dobila je epiduralnu ali tek kad je bilo 100 % izvjesno da će porod i završiti vaginalno (neznam koliko je cma bila otvorena) tak da ju ja jedva dočekala.


Epiduralna se daje samo kod otvorenosti od četiri do pet prstiju, ni prije ni poslije, a u toj fazi poroda se još uvijek ne zna kako će porod završiti.

Druga je stvar što se neke žene do tih četiri-pet prstiju otvore za par sati, a drugima treba pola dana.   :Rolling Eyes:  Meni je trebalo jako, jako dugo.   :Sad:   :?

----------


## ivana7997

ja sam takodjer to negdje vidjela nakon prvog poroda no pitala sam svojeg ginekologa u toku trudnoce, dok jos nisam znala kako cu roditi drugo. 

rekao je da nema nikakvog posebnog razloga protiv epiduralne kod VBAC. u tom je slucaju kontraindiciran jedino drip, no i to se navodno dopusta, ali uz poseban oprez.

----------


## kety

Zna li tko da li se epiduralna može dobiti na vlastiti zahtjev u Rijeci?   :Confused:  Prirodno je divno i krasno, ali ja ipak ako mogu izbjeći mrvicu boli, onda ću je izbjeći...

----------


## Natasa30

Mozda rodis tako brzo da ne osjetis uopce  :Smile:  jer i ta mogucnost postoji i ima i takvih  :Smile:

----------


## koka

Meni su u porodu likari sami ponudili epiduralnu,ali ja je nisam htjela jer mi je to paranoja od uboda u kičmu.Ipak mi ne treba da slučajno fale koji mm pa da ja ostanem još i doživotni invalid.I ja sam se bojala boli,no kad to sve počne ti nemaš vremena za strah nego jedva čekaš da se to sve uspješno privede kraju.Ionako se poslije boli više i ne sjećaš pogotovo kad u ruke primiš živu i zdravu bebicu.To je moje iskustvo i nadam se da ću ga dogodine ponoviti! :D   :wink: 
SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Dubravka, pogledaj si i ove linkove gdje je već dosta rečeno o epiduralnoj
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1022
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=306
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2352

----------


## petra

> Meni su u porodu likari sami ponudili epiduralnu,ali ja je nisam htjela jer mi je to paranoja od uboda u kičmu.Ipak mi ne treba da slučajno fale koji mm pa da ja ostanem još i doživotni invalid.I ja sam se bojala boli,no kad to sve počne ti nemaš vremena za strah nego jedva čekaš da se to sve uspješno privede kraju.Ionako se poslije boli više i ne sjećaš pogotovo kad u ruke primiš živu i zdravu bebicu.To je moje iskustvo i nadam se da ću ga dogodine ponoviti! :D   :wink: 
> SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mislim da se nekad stvarno malo pretjeruje sa strahovima vezanim za epiduralnu - to je postala tako uobicajena praksa, i zaista nema nikakve opasnosti da ostanes invalid! Cesto ljudi slusaju neke somnanbulne price bez da imaju stvarne informacije - kada dobijes epiduralnu NIJE istina da se ne mozes dizati, hodati itd... mozes sve, samo nemas osjecaj boli! Takoder NIJE istina da se se porod dovrsava vakumom, jer te na kraju iskopcaju s epiduralne, i s obzirom da se nisi mucila s trudovima, imas snage za tiskanje, koje znas da ce kratko trajati jer se glavica vec vidi!, i last but not least, nema polsjedica ni na bebu ni na tebe...
Osjecaj i dozivljaj boli je jako subjektivan, i mislim da  ne treba strasiti zene s epiduralnom koja stvarno omogucava da bezbolno uzivas u porodu i cekas trenutak da u ruke primis bebicu, s osmjehom na licu!

----------


## marta

> i last but not least, nema polsjedica ni na bebu ni na tebe...


Ovo uopce nije istina.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> i last but not least, nema polsjedica ni na bebu ni na tebe... 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo uopce nije istina.


Koje su moguće stetne posljedice? 
I ja se bojim boli, no toliko zelim trudnocu i bebu da sam sama sebi rekla: Rodit cu bez anestezije, samo da zatrudnim!
No, kolegica na poslu mi je rekla da je i ona odbila, no da ju je toliko boljelo da se gorko pokajala.
Stvarno ne znam...

----------


## petra

> i last but not least, nema polsjedica ni na bebu ni na tebe... 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo uopce nije istina.


Koje su to dokazane posljedice nakon epiduralne? Lijecnik sam po struci. Znam sto govorim. Naravno da ljudi imaju svoje osobne stavove i mogu nesto prihvacati ili ne - netko ako ga boli glava nece popiti tabletu nego ce si stavljati obloge, ali ne moze tvrditi da su tablete stetne!
Strasno mi je kad netko govori bez da je imao ikakovog iskustva, ili ako je cuo neku pricu, na pola izmisljenu.

----------


## zrinka

patra, super da si lijecnica ali kako se ne moze tvrditi da su tablete stetne? naravno da jesu, samo ako je korist puno veca nego steta, naravno da ce ih covjek uzeti.....
da tablete nisu stetne ne bi pisala upozorenja na njima....

----------


## zrinka

a sto se tice epiduralne:

http://www.medicina.hr/clanci/epiduralna_anestezija.htm




> Nedostaci epiduralne anestezije
> ˇ Porod se može usporiti jer se majka ne može pokretati i koristiti gravitacijom 
> ˇ Majka treba ostati u krevetu s glavom na istoj razini tijekom cijelog poroda 
> ˇ Majci su potrebne neprestane infuzije i praćenje djetetovih otkucaja srca 
> ˇ Majci se treba učestalo mjeriti krvni tlak 
> ˇ Potrebna je kateterizacija 
> ˇ Možda će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa za dovršenje poroda 
> ˇ Majka će imati vrlo malo kontrole nad svojim tijelom i vjerojatno neće uopće osjećati proces porođaja. Ovo može poremetiti vezu majka-dijete. 
> ˇ Majka potpuno ovisi o sestrama i liječnicima za sve svoje potrebe 
> ˇ Iznimno rijetko, ali ipak, postoje ozbiljni zdravstveni rizici kojih oba partnera trebaju biti svjesna

----------


## petra

ovo je malo smijesno, ali nema veze.
Ne ulazi mi se u neku nepotrebnu polemiku. 
Samo kazem, ukoliko se netko zaista boji boli, pod stresom je itd... epiduralna nije kontradicirana niti stetna.
Majka se moze pokretati, ne mora ostati u krevetu, mora istina biti pod stalnim nadzorom, rijetko je potrebna upotreba forcepsa i majka ce imati kontrolu nad svojim tijelom za vrijeme porodaja.

----------


## zrinka

evo sta dr husar kaze o epiduralnoj

http://www.iskon.hr/bebe/page/2003/02/14/0253006.html




> Naravno, kao i svaka dobra stvar u medicini postoje i komplikacije tako da epiduralnu analgeziju ne treba promatrati nekritički. Zbog prejake relaksacije mišića dna zdjelice, nešto je viši postotak instrumentirano dovršenih porođaja. Također na mjestu davanja anestezije može doći do infekcije te do nehotičnog probijanja moždanih ovojnica i istjecanja likvora. 
> Posljedica može biti i pad krvnog tlaka kod rodilje što može kompromitirati prokrvljenost posteljice i djeteta. 
> Nadalje, nakon porođaja mogu zaostati vrtoglavice i glavobolje u trajanju od nekoliko dana do nekoliko tjedana. 
> 
> Sve pobrojane komplikacije nisu jako česte, ali ipak postoje. Naravno, iskusni opstetičarski timovi i anesteziolozi će ih imati rjeđe.

----------


## zrinka

petra, zaista ne znam zasto bi bilo smijesno  :? ....
mislim, tko voli nek izvoli, super da postoji mogucnost izbora, mozda bih je i ja trazila da se je moglo u rodilistu u kojem sam ja rodila, medjutim profeosionalno bi bilo da lijecnik kaze argumente za i protiv ali ne mislim da je ispravno reci da nema posljedica....

----------


## petra

sorry, imas pravo, apsolutno se slazem. I krivo sam upotrijebila rijec smijesno.
Nije bila nikakva losa namjera. Naravno da je pametno procitati sve lose moguce posljedice koje postoje i pozitivno je biti maksimalno informioran o bilo kojem zahvatu.

----------


## nana

Ja sam dobila epiduralnu (koju uopće nisam planirala dobit), zato jer mi je prilikom pregleda "slučajno" probušen vodenjak, plodna voda je otjecala a Tara se nije spuštala i obzirom da sam bila u boksu cijeli dan, doktori su odlučili da mi daju epiduralnu, moram priznati da su mi objasnili što je to, kakve su posljedice ali i to da će mi kao pomoći da porod prođe ok, i da se počnem otvarati. Prihvatila sam epiduralnu, jer sam već bila izmorena, i jedva sam čekala da rodim. Što se posljedica tiče nisam imala glavobolje, osim što sam imala par dana "trnjenje" u nogama, dali zbog epiduralne ili ne, neznam ni danas :? 
Tako da je moje mišljenje također, tko voli neka izvoli. Ja osobno je najvjerojatnije nebi uzimala da je bilo sve normalno, mislim tok poroda.

----------


## Alamama

Prije nego odgovorim na Petrino pitanje da li postoje dokazane posljedice epiduralne da samo kažem da sam uvijek za slobodu izbora ali i za slobodu informiranosti. Meni je super kako su moj sestri u Beču kao opciju za porod ponudili epiduralnu ali joj je knjižici pisao popis mogučih nuspojava. Dakle austrijskim doktorima te nuspojave nisu bapske priče.

Što je u medicini dokaz? Ako mislimo na studije i EBM onda da postoje dokazi evo samo neki od njih dalje ne stignem kopati


_Conclusions:The present data indicate that several types of analgesia given to the mother during labor may interfere with the newborn's spontaneous breast-seeking and breastfeeding behaviors and increase the newborn's temperature and crying._
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/rd....&vol=28&page=5


_Background. Epidural analgesia (EDA) has been reported to prolong labor. Whether this is by interference with endogenous oxytocin release or other mechanisms is unclear. With increasing numbers of women receiving an EDA, it is important to study its effects on labor. The aim was to study the concentration of plasma oxytocin and the progress of labor in women with and without EDA.


Conclusion. EDA during labor may interfere with the release of plasma oxytocin, which may be one mechanism behind prolongation of labor. Larger studies are needed to clarify the effects of epidural analgesia and the role of oxytocin during labor._

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/lin....811107.x/abs/


Conclusions: Nulliparous women have a high use of epidural analgesia in labour. Nulliparous women who choose epidural analgesia are more likely to breast-feed for shorter durations. Further exploration of the factors underlying this association should be undertaken.


http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/lin...1-00117.x/abs/


_The course of labor with and without epidural analgesia.

CONCLUSION: Epidural analgesia decreases uterine performance during oxytocin-stimulated labor, resulting in an increase in the length of the first and second stages of labor._

----------


## Alamama

> Strasno mi je kad netko govori bez da je imao ikakovog iskustva, ili ako je cuo neku pricu, na pola izmisljenu.


Slazem se da je iskustvo bitno ali u području o kojem pričamo  još su bitnije reference. Naime isto kao što ja ne znam administrirati db2 bazu a dosta sam kvalitetno educirani informatičar u svom dijelu informatike tako ne vidim ni razloga da svojoj  doktorici opće prakse vjerujem svaku riječ oko nutricionizma

----------


## koka

Uopće mi nije bila namjera nikoga strašiti s raznoraznim pričama već sam samo iznjela svoje iskustvo i svoj stav o tome.Osim toga koliko god ljudi imali prakse ipak su samo ljudi i mogu pogriješiti.Inače tko voli nek izvoli.Ja ću i dogodine bez epiduralne,nadam se!Bez obzira na sve ,iskustvo rađanja je nešto što se ne da opisati ako se ne proživi! :wink:

----------


## Kira

Ja sam prije par godina pročitala nešto što mi je bilo dovoljno da budem protiv epiduralne, čak i kad bi to bila jedina negativna stvar i bi bila samo 0,00001% točna.
Naime američki doktori su rekli da je, u slučaju da ako adolescent proba drogu, veća šansa da će postati ovisnik ukoliko je majka primila epiduralnu kod poroda jer mu je doživljaj još ugodniji jer ga podsjeti na udobnost majčine utrobe.

----------


## Natasa30

Epiduralna je nesto sto svatko mora odluciti sam za sebe jer posljedica definitivno moze biti. Recimo u Canadi ti vec u trecem mjesecu trudnoce daju papir(barem sam tako cula od frendice koja je tu rodila) na kojem pise sve o epiduralnoj i one negativne stvari su jako zadebljane na tom papiru jer to je tvoja odluka a ako nedaj boze nesto krene kako ne treba oni imaju pokrice za sebe. Znaci cim se provode takve rigorozne mjere ima rizika iako je dostupna svima.

Petra napisala




> Takoder NIJE istina da se se porod dovrsava vakumom, jer te na kraju iskopcaju s epiduralne, i s obzirom da se nisi mucila s trudovima, imas snage za tiskanje, koje znas da ce kratko trajati jer se glavica vec vidi!,



Jeste iskopcaju te s epiduralne ali razlog zasto se na kraju koristi vacum nije taj zato sto ti nemas snage da tiskas i izguras djete van, jer istina je imas vise snage, *ali nemas osjecaja dole i  u dosta slucajeva kad ti kazu da guras djete van ne osjetis da li guras ili ne jer je sve jos uvijek paralizirano od epi i zbog toga se cesto djete na kraju izvlaci vakumom koji isto tako zna imati lose posljedice na bebu*

----------


## mamazika

Ako se žena boji boli mislim da će porod bolje proći uz epiduralnu. Sam strah od boli može blokirati tijek poroda. A za bebu je sigurno epiduralna manje štetna od onog koktela (petidin+apaurin, čini mi se - petidin je opijat) koji se rutinski daje rodiljama. Jer u epiduralnoj je lokalni anestetik (slično kao kod zubara) a ne opijat.
Ja nisam ni tražila niti mi je nuđena epiduralna. Ali znam slučajeve koji su prošli odlično (u Petrovoj, dobar timing, na vrijeme dana i na vrijeme prekinuta za izgon) i one lošije (u Americi - dana prekasno, zaustavila trudove, beba rođena jako teško - na lice - vjerojatno upravo zbog epid.)
Bitno je da postoji izbor, a ne recimo ako rađaš po noći nema epiduralne jer nema dovoljeno anesteziologa za carske i za to.

----------


## Ines

ja sam ju imala, na svoj zahtjev.
nije bilo nikakvih posljedica ni za mene ni za bebu.
s tim da su je meni prekinuli jedno sat vremena prije nego sto sam rodila i dali drip jer smo morali pozuriti s porodom.

a ovo za ovisnost- e pa to stvarno ne vjerujem.

----------


## Marko2

Ja sam 11.01.2004. rodila u Sisku uz pomoć epiduralne. Nije istina da moraš biti 3-4 prsta otvorena da bi dobila epi. Ja sam bila otvorena 1 prst, bez trudova sa puknutim vodenjakom. Meni je epi davana putem katetera pričvršćenog uz rame. Količina se dodavala po potrebi. Zadnju dozu dobila sam pola sata prije izgona djeteta. Pod epi imaš motoriku, možeš hodati, dizati se samo nemaš osjećaj boli. Ja sam osjetila svaki trud samo nisam imala bolova. Što mi se kod epi svidjelo u razgovoru sa anesteziologom jest taj da žena kada normalno rađa prekine trud, dok kod epi trud ide jedan za drugim ne osjetiš ga i brže se otvaraš.Ja sam prvorotkinja i rodila sam za 3 sata.Što se Kokinog komentara tiče "Ipak mi ne treba da slučajno fale koji mm pa da ja ostanem još i doživotni invalid", to su gluposti i ja ne shvaćam da takvih razmišljanja još uvijek ima. Što se tiće Zrinkinih citata "Nedostaci epiduralne anestezije "
ˇ Porod se može usporiti jer se majka ne može pokretati i koristiti gravitacijom 
ˇ Majka treba ostati u krevetu s glavom na istoj razini tijekom cijelog poroda 
ˇ Majci su potrebne neprestane infuzije i praćenje djetetovih otkucaja srca 
ˇ Majci se treba učestalo mjeriti krvni tlak 
ˇ Potrebna je kateterizacija 
ˇ Možda će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa za dovršenje poroda 
ˇ Majka će imati vrlo malo kontrole nad svojim tijelom i vjerojatno neće uopće osjećati proces porođaja. Ovo može poremetiti vezu majka-dijete. 
ˇ Majka potpuno ovisi o sestrama i liječnicima za sve svoje potrebe 
ˇ Iznimno rijetko, ali ipak, postoje ozbiljni zdravstveni rizici kojih oba partnera trebaju biti svjesna 

Jedino što je kod mene bilo je naravno kateterizacija, jer nemaš osjećaja za mokrenjem i učestalo mjerenje krvnog tlaka. Ovo ostalo nije se kod mene dogodilo .
Zato smatram da svatko ima pravo izbora. Ne vidim razloga zašto se treba mučiti, ako možemo roditi i bez boli.
Danas imam prekrasnu curicu  staru 5 mjeseci i ako budem opet trudna ići ću roditi uz pomoć epi.

----------


## marta

> Ja sam prvorotkinja i rodila sam za 3 sata.


Ja sam prvo dijete takodjer rodila za 3 i pol sata. Bez epiduralne. I skoro bez boli. 
Epiduralna se ne moze preporucivati kao rjesenje za brz porod. Stovise postoje neke studije koje pokazuju da ti je uz epiduralnu sansa za carski 20% veca ako si prvorotka.




> Ne vidim razloga zašto se treba mučiti, ako možemo roditi i bez boli.


  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja nikad necu shvatiti zašto se porod izjednačava s mučenjem. I može se roditi bez boli ili uz smanjenu bol pomoću npr. hipnoterapije ili akupunkture.

----------


## ninochka

> Ja nikad necu shvatiti zašto se porod izjednačava s mučenjem.


očito je da nisi rađal 18 sati i nemaš blage veze ni pojma da to JE mučenje. ne znači da zato svoje dijete voliš manje.
btw. ja sam prvorotka i u rađaoni sam bila 40 minuta i rodila, dakle bez epiduralne, ali zašto ne imati šansu..a ne da te odbije anesteziolog kojem se ne da  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natasa30

Kao sto rekoh svatko odluci za sebe  :Smile:  

Moj primjer.

Annabel prenjela 16 dana i radjala je punih 48 sati od toga 12 sati bila na dripu. Nisam uzela epiduralnu niti mi je ko ponudio.

Noah rodjen dan poslije termina. Druga bolnica. Ponudjena epiduralna jer su mislili da ce opet to sve sporo ici kao i prvi put a vidjeli su da sam istaumatizirana od dripa i ideje da to sve opet tako dugo traje. Ja pristala iz straha. Zaboravili me pregledati prije nego su me odveli na epiduralnu jer su mislili ja spora ko puz.
Epiduralna dana u 14 a Noah se rodio u 15. 40 doktor koji je dosao da me porodi (tj da pomogne jer su mi babice bile na porodjaju doktor je samo obzervirao jer su babice bile studentice) pitao ko je rekao da mi daju epiduralnu i zasto me nisu provjerili prije nego je dana i da je u potpunosti bezveze dana.

----------


## mala_plavva

> Ja nikad necu shvatiti zašto se porod izjednačava s mučenjem. I može se roditi bez boli ili uz smanjenu bol pomoću npr. hipnoterapije ili akupunkture.


ja sam epiduralnu odbila jer sam htjela prirodno, a i zato kaj se ja igala paranoicno bojim.
ja sam rodila skoro pa odmah, porod mi je bio predivan, ali razumijem da postoje zene koje je frka poroda. kaj, treba ih onda pustit da se istraumatiziraju od straha i da im cijelo to iskustvo bude koma, ili im - kad to vec danasnja medicina moze - pomoci. nekim zenama porod je mucenje. super za tebe ako tebi nije bio, al ajmo malo bit objektivni i ne sudit po sebi i prihvatit da nekim zenama jest.

----------


## marta

> kaj, treba ih onda pustit da se istraumatiziraju od straha i da im cijelo to iskustvo bude koma, ili im - kad to vec danasnja medicina moze - pomoci.


Naravno da ne mislim da ih treba pustiti da se istraumatiziraju. Mislim da to trebaju moci rijesiti prije poroda, dakle da im se moze ponuditi psiholoska pomoc, hipnoterapija, radionice...  

Ja nisam bila objektivna nego subjektivna i rekla sam svoje misljenje. 
Meni rijec mucenja ima sasvim drugo znacenje i predstavlja mi ono sto jedno ljudsko bice moze uciniti drugom ljudskom bicu u svrhu ponizavanja, degradiranja, nanosenja psihicke ili fizicke boli, maltretiranja... Za mene je mucenje ono sto su radili npr. neki americki vojnici irackim zarobljenicima, i nikako tu rijec ne mogu povezati s porodom voljenog djeteta. Ma kakav on bio.

Takodjer bi mi bilo super da sve rodilje mogu po zelji dobiti epiduralnu, makar ju ja nikad ne bih uzela jer ja eto, vjerujem da su one nuspojave stvarne i da mi to zapravo ne treba.

----------

> Ja sam prije par godina pročitala nešto što mi je bilo dovoljno da budem protiv epiduralne, čak i kad bi to bila jedina negativna stvar i bi bila samo 0,00001% točna.
> Naime američki doktori su rekli da je, u slučaju da ako adolescent proba drogu, veća šansa da će postati ovisnik ukoliko je majka primila epiduralnu kod poroda jer mu je doživljaj još ugodniji jer ga podsjeti na udobnost majčine utrobe.


Ma da, mama je za sve kriva...

E sorry, ajde da dugogodišnje pušenje majke može uzrokovat zdravstvene probleme kod djeteta, ali da jedna injekcija prije (karikiram) 15 godina, uzrokuje kasniju ovisnost kod djeteta...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Sigurna sam da su uzeli popis registriranih ovisnika i onda išli njihovim mamama od vrata do vrata pitat 'jeste vi možda primili epi kad ste rađali svoje dijete?'

Ne može mi netko nabit kompleks da, ako svoje slijedeće dijete rodim uz epiduralnu, može postat ovisnik o drogama...nula bodova...ako postane ovisnik, moja eventualna krivnja će biti to da im nisam dovoljno jasno objasnila neke stvari, i da sam previdjela da imaju problema iz kojih traže pogrešan izlaz...ali ne zbog jedne injekcije...

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam isto uvijek za mogucnost izbora, ali kako je rekla alamama, i za mogucnost informiranja.
Isto ko i njezina sestra, rodila u Becu. Kod prijavljivanja u bolnicu dobila sam formular, kao nekakav upitnik o tome sto mislim o epiduralnoj, zelim li je na porodu itd.
Formular je bio povelik, mislim na dvije stranice. Bilo je informacija raznih, ono nesto opcenito o epiduralnoj, zatim podosta pitanja o zdravstvenoj situaciji, nacinu prehrane, eventualnom konzumiranju alkohola cigareta itd. da ne nabrajam dalje. Uglavnom, dvije trecine stranice, bez pretjerivanja, bilo je ispisano sa mogucim nus pojavama.
Meni je sad zao sto to nemam kod sebe jer na prijamu u bolnicu morala sam predati. Uglavnom, ja se nisam odlucila na epiduralnu, meni su se ti rizici cinili veoma stvarni iako je broj zena koje imaju nus pojave u manjini, ali isla sam po onome-nikad se ne zna.
Super mi je to sto sam dobila totalno objektivne informacije i sto doktori s kojima sam ja kontaktirala tijekom trudnoce nisu zauzimali stranu ili imali bilo kakve emocionalne upadice ili subjektivna misljenja. U takvoj situaciji je vjerujem svakome lakse donijeti dobru odluku za sebe i dijete.

----------


## lejla

Sto se epiduralne tice, a i ostalih medicinskih dokaza!!! Ja vrsim medicinska istrazivanja, i mogu vam reci da se nesto *dokaze* kao tacno/netacno vazi cesto u 55% slucajeva. U vecini slucajeva se smatra da je nesto dokazano ako vazi 70-80% slucajeva. 

Hocu samo reci da se treba dobro informisati, cak i dublje od _dokazano je_

----------


## anchie76

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Ja nikad necu shvatiti zašto se porod izjednačava s mučenjem.
> 
> 
> očito je da nisi rađal 18 sati i nemaš blage veze ni pojma da to JE mučenje. ne znači da zato svoje dijete voliš manje.
> btw. ja sam prvorotka i u rađaoni sam bila 40 minuta i rodila, dakle bez epiduralne, ali zašto ne imati šansu..a ne da te odbije anesteziolog kojem se ne da


Evo meni je trebalo 20 sati da dijete dodje na svijet.. i svejedno to nisam ni jedne sekunde dozivljavala mucenjem.  Dozivljavala sam to radom svojeg tijela da dijete dodje na svijet.  I bez obzira sto je to trajalo 20 sati, sutra bih ponovo prosla sve to  :D

----------


## samaritanka

Marta slažem se s tobom u svemi što kažeš...

----------


## stray_cat

evo jedne koja je primila epiduralnu jer je bila indikacija za carski posto se nisam otvarala pa su mi prasnuli epiduralnu nakon 12 sati trudova svake 2-3 minute

dobila sam onu koja ti kao kapa sve dok se ne otvoris za tiskanje pa te skinu da normalno istiskas

meni je drzala sat vremena i nakon toga vise nije djelovala a zbog epiduralne sam prvo imala smrzavicu i jos se ispovracala i dehidrirala

danas bih trazila drip nakon 3 sata, dok jos imam snage i pokusala pregurat trudove bez epiduralne

----------


## mmmil

Ne mogu vjerovati da ste u 21 stoljeću tako primitivne. Vi Rode ponekad stvarno niste normalne u svojim ekstremnim stavovima. OK, vi ste protiv epiduralne, ali dajte pustite žene da same odluče. Ne žele svi roditi u štaglju. Iz iskustva žena koje su rodile s epiduralnom, znam da nisu imale nikakvih posljedica i svi su mi je preporučili, a i danas je to rutina. U Americi 99 % žena rađa s epiduralnom, a i u nekim našim bolnicama (SD) uzima je svaka druga trudnica. Tako da im je to pod normalno. A uvijek se može dogoditi nešto loše. Ali zašto biti tako ograničen i primitivan. Stvarno mi ponekad idete na živce sa svojim ekstremizmom. Ja ipak najviše vjerujem liječnicima. A oni su ZA.

----------


## vesna72

Mislim da generaliziranje, a pogotovo vrijeđanje - nije potrebno.

Do 21. stoljeća mogli su ljudi naučiti i osnove pristojnog komuniciranja.

Ne kužim zašto nekog radi njegovog osobnog uvjerenja nazivati primitivnim, a cijelu skupinu žena (i ponekog muškarca) ekstremnim. Samo zato jer misliš drugačije?!  :/    :Evil or Very Mad:  

Btw, nisu sve Rode protiv epiduralne. Ja nisam.   :Smile:  
Ali sam, kao i ostale, za pravo izbora. Informiranog.

----------


## lidac2004

Ja sam u pocetku bila za epiduralnu ali kako se blizi kraj to se vise neckam.Jednostavno me strah pikanja u kicmu   :Embarassed:

----------


## Natasa30

> Ne mogu vjerovati da ste u 21 stoljeću tako primitivne. Vi Rode ponekad stvarno niste normalne u svojim ekstremnim stavovima. OK, vi ste protiv epiduralne, ali dajte pustite žene da same odluče. Ne žele svi roditi u štaglju. Iz iskustva žena koje su rodile s epiduralnom, znam da nisu imale nikakvih posljedica i svi su mi je preporučili, a i danas je to rutina. U Americi 99 % žena rađa s epiduralnom, a i u nekim našim bolnicama (SD) uzima je svaka druga trudnica. Tako da im je to pod normalno. A uvijek se može dogoditi nešto loše. Ali zašto biti tako ograničen i primitivan. Stvarno mi ponekad idete na živce sa svojim ekstremizmom. Ja ipak najviše vjerujem liječnicima. A oni su ZA.



 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Prvo to. 

A onda odakle ti ideja da je netko primitivan ovdje jer meni se ovo ucini kao dosta konstruktivna rasprava ili bolje receno razgovor. 
Epiduralna nije rutina i ta ti je informacija bezveze i niti jedan lijecnik nije ZA epiduralnu 100% jer da je ne bi morali potpisivati papire kad je se odlucis uzeti kako je to u Canadi i Americi jer tim svojim potpisom doktori se rjesavaju onog neceg sto bi po losem moglo krenuti.
Oni je svakako daju ali je ne preporucaju kao casu vode ali je tamo malo zesci oblik demokracije pa niti ne mogu tako lako odbiti.
Ruzno ti je ovo karakterisanje nas roda jer niti nas znas niti mi tebe znamo pa bi bilo lijepo ako se ne bi vrijedjali. Ja sam je uzela drugi put iz straha pa da li vidis da me netko ovdje popljuvao ili proglasio losom mamom zbog toga? Ja mislim da ne.

Svatko ima pravo napraviti ono sto zeli ali isto tako ako pitas na ovako javnom mjestu treba i ocekivati da dobijas razne odgovore sto za sto protiv ali cini mi se da je vise protiv, ali to i dalje ne znaci da ta osoba mora odluciti na osnovu naseg pripovjedanja.

Da je epiduralna losa, losa je i moze se i bez nje i za to postoje istrazivanja.

Sve sto je prirodno je bolje i to je samo cinjenica, a zbog toga nema razloga da bilo koga vrijedjas ovdje.

----------


## koka

Ja sam epiduralnu odbila upravo iz straha da ne pogriješe koji mm,a ne zato da bi eventualno moglo biti posljedica za bebu.
Osim toga smatram da je to stvar osobnog izbora i da svatko zna koliko može podnijeti.
Meni je porod bez obzira na sve bio jedan prekrasan doživljaj i ponovila bi to opet bez epiduralne jer to treba doživit da bi se o boli moglo pričati.
No,to ne znači da ako netko želi neka rodi sa ili bez epi.
Mislim da je bespotrebno prepucavanje jer svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje dok god ne vrijeđa nekog drugog.

----------


## samaritanka

[code]Ja ipak najviše vjerujem liječnicima. A oni su ZA.[/code]
Ima ih koji su protiv epiduralne. Jedan od njih je rekao da bi se zene kad bi mogle birati najradije porodile u nekom uskom zasticenom prostoru. Recimo cak i u ormaru. Valjda u ormaru da se lakse mogu poduprijeti kad tiskaju. Onda im valjda ne bi trebala epiduralna jer bi sve  trajalo brze
i onda bi bolovi bili podnosljiviji. Medutim ovi koji zele kemiju 21.stoljeca molim lijepo samo naprijed. Prosvjetljenje dolazi s problemima.

----------


## zrinka

nikad mi nece biti do kraja jasno, zasto ako se pobunis protiv necega sto je uobicajno i trazis slobodu izbora (da, da slobodu izbora da mozes nesto drugo slobodno izabrati) uvijek se jako uvrijedjeno jave ljudi koji to shvacaju kao da zabranjujemo nesto?! a mi samo zelimo slobodu izbora, znaci da svatko prema svojoj zelji moze slobodno izabrati sto zeli....
jel to tesko shvatiti?

----------


## sanela

Moja se je prijateljica prije 20 dana porodila u Sarajevu i kod nas stvari stoje tako da je epiduralna dostupna svima koji izraze želju da je prime. Ranije sam mislila da to nešto košta međutim ne, ona je jednostavno rekla da bi voljela bezbolan porod jer je jako strah i veliki je paničar. Porod je prošao super sve je u redu, nije bilo nikakvih posljedica, svo vrijeme prije poroda je hodala (znači nije tačno ono što sam ranije čula da se radi o privremenoj oduzetosti), čitala, zezala se. Jedina loša stvar je, kako kaže, to što na ovaj način porod duže traje.

Ja nemam ništa protiv bezbolnog poroda i epiduralne anestezije. Mislim da ću je i ja tražiti.

----------


## Ifigenija

NIje da je važno na načelnom nivou što ja mislim o epiduralnoj, al osjećam potrebu izjasnit se.
Daklem, uvijek kod zubara uzimam anesteziju i tresem se ko prut od straha, ali rijetko uzimam tablete za bol koju nije uzrokovala neka liječnička intervencija.

Budući da porod spada u red prirodnih bolova - ergo ne može bit tako gadna kao kad ti netko ruje po zubima, skalpelom reže trbuh ili nešto tome slično - epiduralnu neću uzet ni pod kojim uvjetima.

----------


## lejla

> Ali zašto biti tako ograničen i primitivan.


*mmmil*, zbog cega gorcina.

Ja, kao i mnoge druge cure na forumu, smatram da se svima mora (ne moze ili neki ublazeni oblik, nego mora) pruziti dovoljno informacija, na osnovu cega zena moze da odluci da li je za ili protiv (u ovom slucaju) epiduralne.  A to nije slucaj, obzirom da vecina ljudi sljepo vjeruje  medicinskom osoblju k'o da se radi o nekoj proruzenoj ruci Boga. I to su samo ljudi koji ti prenose informaciju (cesto iz trece ili cetvrte ruke, i dobro isfiltriranu), i zele ici kuci da zaborave na nasa kriticna pitanja ....  oni bi naravno da mi nista ne pitamo, prepustimo se sudbini koja se pojavilia u vidu ljekara i cekamo .... 

Moje licno misljenje o epiduralnoj nije bitno!!! Da li sam za ili protiv nije nikako relevantno, buduci da se rado iskljucivo o problemu neinformisanosti porodilja. Jer, zaista, ono sto ti ljekar kaze je samo preporuka i njegovo licno misljenje, a ne sama istina. U medicini istina ne postoji, samo pokusaj-promasaj metoda!!!

----------


## anchie76

*mmmil*

Sve sto nam nova tehnologija donosi nije nuzno i najbolje.  Mislim da je to povijest dokazala.  

Neke stvari koje su proglasene fenomenalnima, s vremenom se pokazalo da i nisu bas tako fenomenalne, jer su s vremenom radjenje razne studije koje su pokazale da su te "fenomenalne" stvari stetne s neke druge strane.

Evo ti samo 2 primjera.  Prve anti bebi pilule... Fenomenalne, super.. bla, bla, da bi se s vremenom otkrilo kolike sve probleme su uzrokovale.  
Drugi primjer.  Jednokratne pelene.  Super. Nema pranja.  Djeca "suha".  Ali s vremenom se polako pocelo dokazivati da bas mozda i nisu najzdravije za klince i da im mozda stete na neki nacin. I iz tog razloga smo mi npr. s 18 mjeseci presli na platnene.

Neznam jel si me shvatila.  Ali ja sam vrlo skepticna prema tim "spektakularnim" otkricima koja nam olaksavaju zivot, jer se obicno s vremenom pokaze da nisu bas toliko spektakularna kako se to inicijalno mislilo.  A sa prirodnim se ne moze pogrijesiti.  I zato ja osobno nisam uzela epiduralnu.

Ne se ljutiti.. svi mi imamo svoje misljenje.  I slobodno ga mozemo iznijeti - bez vrijedjanja drugih.  A to da su SVE Rode protiv epiduralne, nikako se ne mogu sloziti, jer je dosta cura rodilo upravo s epiduralnom   :Smile:  Svatko ima pravo na izbor i to je ono najbitnije.   :Smile:

----------


## maria71

i mene neke stvari smetaju na ovom forumu i skoro da sam se odjavila
 no dobro... :/ 
ali što se tiče epiduralne tu svatko za sebe mora donijeti odluku,kako ja na to gledam ipak te piknu kraj kičme
btw ja sam imala totalno bolnički porod (carski) i 5 mjeseci iza osjećam posljedice
sad je najnovija putujući ugrušak
ne kažem da bi bolje prošla na prirodnom,ali....
u biti što je poanta mog posta cyber space je hvala Bogu velik i uvijek si nađeš neki forum koji ti odgovara,tako sam bar ja napravila
pozdrav

----------


## davorka

mmmil, uopće ne shvaćam zašto se ne možeš konstruktivno uključiti u raspravu nego neprekidno vrijeđaš i spominješ štagalj.
Ovo da su liječnici apsolutno ZA epiduralnu uopće nije točno. Mojoj su prijateljici u Petrovoj ponudili epiduralnu jer je beba bila izrazito velika, ona kaže da uopće nije bilo tako bezbolno kao što se priča (dobiješ epi i ništa ne osjetiš). Dakle, sve je individualno. A epiduralna kao i svaki drugi lijek ima svoje pozitivne i negativne strane, mi kao udruga se zalažemo samo za to da ženu liječnik prije epiduralne upozori na + i - a onda žena sama odlučuje da li će uzeti ili ne.

----------


## dubravka

Da li se u Vinogradskoj može dogovoriti epiduralna. Prije navodno nije moglo, da li se nešto promijenilo ?

----------


## stray_cat

ja sam nakon 12 sati trudova i ne-otvaranja dobila epiduralnu jer su krenuli u kombinacije sa carskim

carski sam odbila

epiduralna je izazvala smrzavicu i povracanje i prestala djelovati nakon sat vremena pa me samo jos dodatno iscrpila

koliko znam kod nas skidaju epiduralnu kad trebas tiskati da kontroliras kaj radis

bebe cesto imaju problema sa disanjem nakon epiduralne

----------


## Zorana

Mozda sam vec negdje spominjala, ali evo me opet za one koji se dvoume oko epiduralne. Daklem, posto sam se danas isla prijaviti u bolnicu za porod, dobila sam ponovo onaj veliki formular koji se treba ispuniti ako netko hoce epiduralnu na porodu. 
Evo nabrojenih mogucih posljedica: (necu u detalje samo cu nabrojiti ukratko)
- prolazna kao i trajna nervna ostecenja
- grusanje  krvi, jaca krvarenja i infekcije podrucja gdje je "ubodna ranica"
- u rijetkim slucajevima trovanje krvi
- trajna paraliza
- paraliza ruku ili nogu (stanje se u vecini slucajeva vrati u prijasnje nakon nekoliko mjeseci)
- jake glavobolje
- u rijetkim slucajevima poremecaji osjetila vida i sluha i meningitis
- jako rijetko javljaju se poteskoce tipa prestanak disanja, nagli pad krvog pritiska, embolija  i sl. (pise jedan od deset tisuca ima tu vrstu reakcije)
Necu sada nabrajati kako moze utjecati na bebu. To valjda svi znamo, od pretjerane pospanosti, do neucinkovitog sisanja itd.
Za svaku od ovih nuspojava ima i detaljnije objasnjenje, ja sam ih samo ukratko nabrojila jer mi je bilo smijesno da Petra ide na to da epiduralna skoro pa nema rizika. Jer kao Petra je lijecnica pa zna. A eto ovo je sluzbena informacija koja se dijeli po ovdasnjim bolnicama i meni se to sve ne cini nimalo bezazleno. Bez obzira bilo rijetko ili cesto. Jer svi mi idemo po sistemu: to se uvijek desava drugome, a i sami smo svjedoci da to i nije bas uvijek u zivotu tako.

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja idem od pretpostavke da ako ne uzmem epiduralnu da nema ekstra rizika za bebu, a ako uzmem da ima. Pa što imam onda više razmišljati. Ako trpim bol čupajući prepone radi estetike, mogu za bebu bilo što.
To je moj izbor. Naravno da poštujem mišljenje cura koje ne misle kao ja.
Ja imam još malo, pa ću vas izvijestit kako je bilo  :Wink:

----------


## maslacak

Izrazila sam zelju za porod u kadi- ali ne mogu racunati na to da ce mi takav polozaj najvise odgovarati! Rodit cu u bolnici koja mi nudi puno mogucnosti- tako da cu svakako izabrati bilo koji polozaj- jer znam da je svaki bolji od onog lezeceg na ledjima! Prema tome iskljucujem i epiduralnu!
Porod u vodi i epiduralna- iskljucuju jedna drugu!
Ali razumijem da je u vecini bolnica- epiduralna jedino rjesenje za sto bezbolniji porod! Pogotovo zato sto se vecina trudnica boji poroda pa im to dodje kao slamka za koju se hvataju! 
Nadam se da ce zdravstvo uskoro uznapredovati - i da ce biti puno vise izbora od epiduralne i da ce trudnice sve lakse i cesce savladati strah od poroda!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Joj, nikad mi se nije svidjelo ono "rađat ćeš u znoju lica svoga".  :/ 
Ne planiram roditi s epiduralnom, ali je nipošto ne isključujem kao opciju, niti smatram da je toliko loša koliko se pokušava uvjeriti žene u Hrvatskoj. Tek toliko da pojasnim - izrazito sam protiv uzimanja nepotrebnih lijekova, uvijek tražim čim prirodniji način da se izliječim ili si pomognem, ali mislim da sve treba uzeti sa zrncem soli... 
Primijetila sam da način na koji snažni bolovi utječu na mene je depresija koja može potrajati i nekoliko dana. Navodno to nije rijetkost i po simptomima je slično PTSP-u. Iz tog razloga nikad (ali NIKAD) ne obavljam bolnije medicinske zahvate bez lokalne anestezije jer se lakše nosim sa nuspojavama anestetika nego depresijom. By the way, s bolovima od depilacije nemam nikakvih problema   :Grin:  
Kad zamislim užasne porođajne bolove koji traju SATIMA (i nemojte meni pokušavati uvjeriti da "to nije tako strašno"), tome dodam moju prirodnu sklonost depresiji u takvoj situaciji i činjenici da sam kao rodilja još ranjivija zbog nagle hormonalne promjene, čini mi se da trebam napraviti sve što mogu kako bih mogla nakon poroda normalno funkcionirati i pružiti bebici ono što joj treba. 
Kod epiduralne je najbitnija stručnost anesteziologa - epi treba dati tako da prestane djelovati do vremena kada žena treba tiskati te se time isključuju užasi kao vađenje djeteta kliještima, nedostatak povezanosti majke i djeteta itd. Čula sam to od žena stručnjaka i konvencionalne i prirodne medicine od kojih nijedna nije imala nikakvih problema nakon poroda (doduše, to je sve bilo u inozemstvu). Većina tih žena je epi izabrala kao opciju ako se porod produži - nakon 8 sati trudova, većina ih je odlučila uzeti epi čekajući da se otvore do kraja. Za to vrijeme su se mogle odmoriti, čak i naspavati pa su za tiskanje bile odmornije i prisutnije, mogle su biti u kontaktu s bebom odmah nakon poroda, nisu ih morali rezati itd.

Slažem se da treba znati sve načine na koje određeni lijek djeluje, ali ne zaboravimo nabrojiti i prednosti! Mene je moja mama rađala više od 48h bez ikakve anestezije i iskreno, radije bih da je mogla dobiti epi nego da smo obje prošle kroz to... 

A što se tiče ovisnosti, to mi je malo neozbiljno: svaka osoba koja uzme heroin ima osjećaj kao da je u majčinoj utrobi i to nema veze s epi. Svaka droga drugačije utječe na organizam i ima slične simptome kod svih ljudi. Ovisnost (i uopće želja da probamo drogu) je puno više uvjetovana urođenim karakterom i obiteljskim okružjem i odgojem. A trebalo bi i re-definirati termin ovisnost - dok god se hvalimo da ne možemo ni dva dana bez čokolade/kolača/slatkog, što smo bez jutarnje kavice izgubljeni i ne možemo funkcionirati, mislim da nas se  bez ikakve zadrške može nazivati ovisnicima (naravno, postoji bezbroj stupnjeva, ali ovisnost je ovisnost). Jučer baš gledam "simpatični" prilog o društvu ljubitelja čokolade, gdje mladac priča o krizi koja ga je uhvatila jednog vikenda dok su svi dućani bili zatvoreni pa je odjurio do benzinske i potrošio 200-300kn samo na čokolade koje je morao konzumirati. Sad samo zamislite da umjesto "čokolada" piše "trava/speed/horse" i priča odjedanput gubi na simpatičnosti. 
Eto, mala digresija, ali morala sam - da epi ne bude kriva baš za sve.

----------


## Maja

[quote="mommy_plesačica"] niti smatram da je toliko loša koliko se pokušava uvjeriti žene u Hrvatskoj. [quote]

htjela bih na samo ovo reagirati, iako ima jos puno toga u tekstu cime se ne slazem - na zalost, zene u Hrvatskoj (ovaj forum je ipak jedna posebna skupina) se uopce ne pokusava uvjeriti da je epiduralna losa i da ima bilo kakve lose posljedice. dapace, porod s epiduralnom se opisuje kao "gospodski porod" i nisam nista negativno o tome cula u "vanjskom" svijetu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Slažem se da treba znati sve načine na koje određeni lijek djeluje, ali ne zaboravimo nabrojiti i prednosti!


bojim se da se o prednostima kod nas jedino i govori, jer svi poznaju epiduralnu kao "bezbolni porod", a jako malo ljudi je upoznato s mogućim rizicima i posljedicama.

a propos ovisnosti, je, ima puno ljudi ovisnih i o čokoladi i kavi, ali to nisu ovisnosti od kojih se (tako brzo) umire kao od heroina.

Koliko je meni poznato, nisam nigdje našla istraživanja koja potkrepljuju povezanost epiduralne analgezije i veću sklonost ovisnostima kod djeteta (ali nema toliko dugo da se koristi, pa teško da mogu i postojati studije), ali znam za studiju Michella Odenta u kojoj on povezuje davanje nekih analgetika ("painkillersa") u porodu sa kasnijom većom sklonošću ovisnostima kad dijete postane odrastao čovjek (iz knjige "Ljubav očima znanosti", a ima i na 
http://www.birthpsychology.com/prima...h/primal6.html
 Odent, M. (1986/2002). Primal health: Understanding the critical period between conception and the first birthday. (Rev. ed.) East Sussex: Clairview Books 



> Jacobson also studied drug addiction. He and Karin Nyberg looked at the background of 200 opiate addicts born in Stockholm from 1945 to 1966 and took non-addicted siblings as controls.6 They found that if a mother had been given certain painkillers during labor, her child was statistically at an increased risk of becoming drug-addicted in adolescence.

----------


## petra

> Za svaku od ovih nuspojava ima i detaljnije objasnjenje, ja sam ih samo ukratko nabrojila jer mi je bilo smijesno da Petra ide na to da epiduralna skoro pa nema rizika. Jer kao Petra je lijecnica pa zna.


je, anesteziolog sam i poprilicno dobro znam i prednosti i mane anestezija, bilo lokalnih ili opcih. Ne bih se htjela upustati u diskusiju. Najbolje da svatko radi kako zeli i kako se najbolje osjeca. ali potrebno je uzeti u obzir da svaki porod nosi sa sobom rizike, pa vam nitko pri dolasku u bolnicu ne da papir na kojem su nabrojeni rizici prirodnog poroda.

----------


## Zorana

Pa valjda postoji i razlog zasto papir sa nabrojenim rizicima kod prirodnog poroda ne daju, a papir sa rizicima epiduralne daju. Mislim ono, uoci u svemu tome rijec prirodni. 
Ovaj tvoj komentar mi ide na one tipicne medicinarske odgovore gdje se sve nastoji utrpati pod bolest i bolesnike i svemu se postaviti dijagnoza. 
Sigurno si negdje u svemu tome zaboravila da niti je trudnoca bolest niti je porod nekakvo patolosko stanje.

----------


## petra

> Pa valjda postoji i razlog zasto papir sa nabrojenim rizicima kod prirodnog poroda ne daju, a papir sa rizicima epiduralne daju. Mislim ono, uoci u svemu tome rijec prirodni. 
> Ovaj tvoj komentar mi ide na one tipicne medicinarske odgovore gdje se sve nastoji utrpati pod bolest i bolesnike i svemu se postaviti dijagnoza. 
> Sigurno si negdje u svemu tome zaboravila da niti je trudnoca bolest niti je porod nekakvo patolosko stanje.


Uopce ne razumijem to tvoje inzistiranje da nametnes svoje misljenje. Ako mislis da je epiduralna tako losa pa nitko te ne tjera da je uzmes. Pusti one koji manje hrabro od tebe podnose bol da lakse podnesu porod. Ne razumijem tvoje inzistiranje na tome da dokazes da je nesto lose i nametnes svoje misljenje. I jos nesto, sve sto je prirodno nije i najbolje.

----------


## Zorana

Ja ni na cemu ne inzistiram. Samo mi je malo krivo kad netko donese mozda pogresnu odluku...ne zato sto ja mislim da je pogresna nego zato sto nije imao ili imala sve informacije dostupne. Zato sam i ispisala onaj prethodni tekst o mogucim nuspojavama. Ne zato da inzistiram nego da pokazem kako je super onda kada postoji izbor, ali kako je dobro biti ispravno informiran o nekim stvarima i dobiti realne pro i kontra cinjenice. A mislim da realno informiran moze biti onaj kome naprimjer bolnica da letak koji je na pet stranica popunjen informacijama o epiduralnoj, a ne moze biti realno informiran netko tko dodje na forum i procita anesteziologa koji kaze da to uopce nije tako lose  ili zenu koja napise da ju je epiduaralna spasila porodjajnih muka.

----------


## petra

zasto mislis da je pogresna odluka zatraziti pomoc, u obliku epiduralne, ukoliko osjecas preveliku ili cak subjektivno nesnosljivu bol pri porodu?
Slazem se s tobom da je potrebno biti informiran, ali onda ne iskljucivo o rizicima epiduralne, nego o sveukupnim rizicima.
zelim ti iskreno sve najbolje na porodu, koji ce sigurno biti lagan i brz jer si se ocito dovoljno dobro i hrabro pripremila sama sa sobom. a to je i njavaznije.

----------


## Zorana

Mislis sveukupno o rizicima poroda?
Hvala na dobrim zeljama.

----------


## petra

> a ne moze biti realno informiran netko tko dodje na forum i procita anesteziologa koji kaze da to uopce nije tako lose  ili zenu koja napise da ju je epiduaralna spasila porodjajnih muka.


to je isto informacija. *Informitrati se ne znaci samo citiati o rizicima vec i o PREDNOSTIMA*. No ovaj forum nije mjesto za iskljucive informacije, vec bi trebao sluziti kao poticaj da se dalje informiras o necemu sto te zanima.  Bar se nadam da je tako, jer ako se ogranice na tvoje postove, nece ni mrtve uzeti epiduralnu.

----------


## Zorana

ok, ja sam gore napisala te nekakve rizike s kojima se, nadam se slazes jer ja ih nisam izmislila. Posaljem ti kopiju formulara ako ne vjerujes  :Smile:  
Daj ti onda kao medicinar napisi prednosti uzimanja epiduralne anestezije tijekom poroda.

----------


## petra

Ne bih vise raspravljala o ovome. 
Vazno je da se svatko dobro osjeca i da je siguran u svoje odluke i maksimalno informiran.
Nemoj me molim te lose shvatiti ili misliti da se ovdje tebi pokusavam suprotstaviti u tvojim tvrdnjama. Ovo je samo moje misljenje, nista vrijednije od tvog ili bilo cijeg na ovom forumu. Zorana je ovjde za mene samo virtualno ime. I bilo bi mi drago da ova diskusija zaista potakne na pravo informirajnje a ne da se zaustavi na rekla kazala.

----------


## mamma san

Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje kao i na svoj izbor!!

Ja sam tražila, žicala, molila, itd. epiduralnu tijekom poroda ali nisu me flegmali niti 1%. Sada kad gledam na svoj porod, nije mi niti trebala jer sam se u 2 sata otvorila 10 prstiju bez dripa i u stvari me je bolilo kao jaka menga. 

Medjutim, kod sljedećeg bebača, 100% ću ponovo žicati, moliti, ucjenjivati i sl. za samo jednu epiduralnu, jer sam jedna obična kukavica i apsolutno ne podnosim bol!  :/  (Također, odgovorno tvrdim da me porod i nije baš bolio! Ti trudovi jedino pucaju na živce!!) . Isto tako odgovorno tvrdim da samo imam više sreće od drugih!!   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> zasto mislis da je pogresna odluka zatraziti pomoc, u obliku epiduralne, ukoliko osjecas preveliku ili cak subjektivno nesnosljivu bol pri porodu?


sad ću malo bit advokat Zorani  :Grin:  , ali ni u jednom njenom postu nisam pročitala da je uzeti epiduralnu pogrešno.
ali sam pročitala da epiduralana ima i svoje nuspojave.



> I jos nesto, sve sto je prirodno nije i najbolje.


petra, jel mi možes samo dati neki primjer za ovo?
ako si mislila da sto je prirodno nije uvijek i najbolje, onda razumijem.
jer, koliko ja mogu dokučiti, uglavnom je ono što je prirodno i najbolje.
za to postoji čitav niz primjera (dojenje vs. umjetna prehrana; prirodna, neprerađena vs. "umjetna" industrijska hrana; prirodni trudovi vs. umjetnih, itd..) i  dokaza, npr. meni je znakovito da se mortalitet novorođenčadi ne smanjuje proporcionalno sa rastom postotka carskih rezova, jer izgleda da se i tu "preventivno" djeluje kad treba i kad ne treba.
evo, da potkrijepim linkom s portala:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1213




> Predavanje gđe Smulders na temu „Što porod čini sigurnim“ bilo je inspirativno za sudionike simpozija, s obzirom da je gđa. Smulders govorila o organizaciji porođajne skrbi u Nizozemskoj koja ima *vrlo nizak postotak carskih rezova i nizak mortalitet novorođenčadi*.


između ostalog, mislim da je rekla da svega 7% žena u Nizozemskoj rađa uz epiduralnu, a taj je postotak u drugim zapadnim zemljama veći.

I još nešto: ako prirodni vaginalni porod ima svoje rizike, kao što i život sam po sebi ima rizike, oni su statistički daleko manji od rizika *vaginalnog poroda  u kombinaciji sa epiduralnom* koja ima svoje dodatne rizike.
Dakle, rizik je definitivno veći.
I to treba priznat i uzet u obzir.
I pored svega toga mislim da je dobro da postoji epiduralna i da je za neke žene ona zaista najbolje rješenje.

----------


## npjaksic

Drage cure pratim ovaj topic iako još nisam među trudnicama i bila bih presretna kad bi pročitala da je epi 100%bezopasna!Koja bi to bila vijest za cijeli ženski rod!!!!!Po prirodi nisam svadljiva i ne volim grube tonove,neka svak izrazi svoje mišljenje bez nepotrebne žuči  :Wink:  .Na sve se može gledati i sa smiješne strane:zamislite ženu koja je toliko ovisna o čokoladi da rasproda tehničke stvari i obiteljsku zlatninu(kao što to nažalost rade ovisnici o onom drugom čije su majke uzele epi pri porođaju he he he ),ili kako je i život sam po sebi rizik:sjetite se tipa iz Života na sjeveru na kojeg je pao satelit  :Grin:   :Grin:  .Pozdrav !Nadam se da ćemo doživjeti da znanost oslobodi ženu porođajnih muka sa zanemarujućim rizikom po zdravlje :D

----------


## nika612

ja imam potrebu pohvalit epiduralnu! fala bogu na njoj i na anesteziolozima. rodila sam prije 4 mj. dobila epid. odmah, nisam nista bila otvorena, niti sam imala trudove niti bilo kakav bol. dakle, nije tocno da se daje iskljucivo kad si otvoren oko 6 prsta, mislim da je netko tako napisao.dobila sveukupno 3 doze, nisu je zgasili zadnja dva sata, drzala je do kraja, ja mislim i za vrijeme sivanja, apsolutno sam imala bezbolan porod i to mi je fenomenalno iskustvo. sigurno ima i prednosti i mane, ali ja o tome ne razmisljam, a ne poznam niti ijednu curu koja je ostala paralizirana nakon epid. niti s bilo kojim takvim strasnim posljedicama. ozbiljno, zna li neko nekog poznatog ili samo teoretski nabacujemo mane? i slazem se,stvar izbora!!! ja bih opet s epiduralnom!   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

> ...dakle, nije tocno da se daje iskljucivo kad si otvoren oko 6 prsta, mislim da je netko tako napisao....


Ako se ne varam, nece ti dati epiduralnu samo ako si previse otvoren (mozda maximum tih 6cm ili prsta).  Ako si malo otvoren ili nisi otvoren, naravno da daju.

----------


## MajaMajica

nema potrebe za vrijeđanjem..svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje!
Mnogi kažu: kako su rađale naše majke i bake..O tome bi se dalo elaborirati satima. Od prehrane, dostignuća, broja porođenih/umrlih,itd...Mnogi kažu ja sam za epiduralnu, samo da me ne boli, a ni ne znaju o čemu je riječ. Ne znam ni ja. Nisam ni promišljala o tome. Mislila sam da (uz Božju pomoć) mogu normalno roditi svoju Lucu. Nasreću, tako je i bilo i 22.08.2004. donijela sam na svijet moju predivnu slatkicu, dugu 53 cm i tešku 4kg.  :Saint:   Jel bolilo? JE! Jel imam posljedica? Imam, tešku anemiju jer sam puno iskrvarila pri porodu i ljuštenju posteljice. Ali..vjerujem da ću i drugo dijete prirodnim putem rodit. Zašto? U Splitu do sada običnim smrtnicama nije bilo ni omogućeno da biraju. Onda čujem(čitam) kako su supruge nama poznatijih ljudi ipak mogla birati..carski, epiduralnu i to novu, bez injekcije..Spadam i ja u tu grupu koja bi na neki način sebi mogla osigurati biranje, ali ja ne želim biti ta koja sebi"može srediti".Želim da sve žene mogu birati i da su o svemu prije odluke dobro informirane! Ja sam imala cijelu noć lagane trudove, koi su me bolili manje nego kad bi mi prije dolazio ciklus, onda sam završila u rodilište u 7 ujutro otvorena 4 prsta, klistiranje(FUJ) i počinje porod u boksu. Dobila sam drip, dolantin kad sam bila 5 prstiju otvorena i u 12,30 rodila. Bilo je bolno, ali mislim da ta bol nije neizdrživa i da u stvari u životu ima puno više stvari koje puno više bole od te fizičke. Sve izaberite šta želite, želim svakoj puno sreće, i isto tako želim da slijedeći prirodni put rodim u novom rodilištu uz prisustvo svoga muža (to mi je važnije od ove boli).  :Wink:

----------


## nuna

Clanak o epiduralnoj  na iskonu.

----------

